# Copake Auction Results



## Balloonatic (Apr 13, 2019)

I was just looking at the results from today's Copake auction on Live Auctioneers - the market looks a bit depressed, but everything seemed to go for "going rate"... nothing really seemed to ring the bell. And a lot of bikes went very cheap... 

My feeling is it's tax time and many people did not get the refund they expected, in fact many had to pay this year, so prices were subdued. 

Sorry I cannot post the results here, I was only able to see them by logging in to Live Auctioneers, but here are some of the highlights: 

Men's Silver King "wingbar" - Hammer - $4500 + 18-23% premium + 8% New York state sales tax + possible shipping brings the final outlay to close to $6,000. 

Ladies "wingbar" Hammer - $3000. Out the door close to $4K all said and done. 

Bluebird Hammer $8750 A little over $11K all done.

'39 Columbia Hammer - $2100 Out the door close to $2800

1908 Iver Johnson cushion frame Hammer - $9250 Close to $12K all said and done.

Dayton Safety Streamliner Hammer $8250 Close to $10,500. all done

Shelby Streamline Airflow $5500 Just over $7K all done

If you were there in person, what were your impressions of the sale? I have always wanted to make this auction, show and ride, but haven't been able to make the journey so far. Maybe someday.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 13, 2019)

Bluebird and Iver did NOT sell. Both had a reserve


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank You, @Balloonatic * !!*

..... patric


----------



## Kstone (Apr 13, 2019)

What did that lovely green girls clipper go for? I've had dreams about that bike. But that's what you get when you go to school to be an artist instead of a doctor.

I guess atleast i have time to ride my bikes


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2019)

Kstone said:


> What did that lovely green girls clipper go for? I've had dreams about that bike. But that's what you get when you go to school to be an artist instead of a doctor.
> 
> I guess atleast i have time to ride my bikes



Way too cheap at $600 plus fees. So bummed I decided to bid too late. Ugh!!! Don't remind me!


----------



## Kstone (Apr 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Way too cheap at $600 plus fees. So bummed I decided to bid too late. Ugh!!! Don't remind me!



AH MY GOD ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2019)

Kstone said:


> AH MY GOD ARE YOU SERIOUS



Yup


----------



## John G04 (Apr 13, 2019)

I thought the auction was good. Got a great deal on a box of seats but that was it. Nothing that i couldn’t live with out that I could afford anyway even though a lot was going for great bargains.  There was a lot of stuff in the way of bikes like a bunch of random car parts going for almost nothing and dog scarer pistols and some other stuff. It was 2:30 when i left and they had only gotten to number 450ish. It was cool to be there and see everything but wish it was more bike focused


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2019)

I generally agree that prices were depressed. I'm not so sure it was due to tax refunds though. I've noticed the first part of this year has been down across the board on a lot of stuff. Also just not the quality or quantity this year at the auction. Looked like the swap may have been the best part. I did pick up another sled but really wanted that Merc trike. Oh well MLC/AA are almost here and I'm sure I'll come home with some goodies. If you want to read my rundown of this auction you can check my blog here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/04/14/elementor-2623/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 13, 2019)

Sorry I forgot to mention the two Clippers.. mens restored and orig. paint ladies:

Mens restored clipper hammer price $1300. sold to a floor bidder so add 18% + 8% tax and if you had to pay for shipping, I know auction shipping can be murder.. all said and done a little over $1600 without shipping. I don't know values on those bikes, but it seems pretty low to me... well bought. 

Ladies orig. paint Clipper: hammer $600. also seems to have sold to a floor bidder, so $764. not including shipping. So sorry @fordmike65 I know that's gotta hurt... to me extremely well bought. I would have thought a bike like that would have brought at least $1500.. 

So, it appears there were some pretty good bargains to be had. 

Did anyone get any goodies at the swap? What kind of bikes or parts changed hands? What was the stellar piece rumored to have sold, or did anyone pick up?


----------



## mike j (Apr 14, 2019)

I saw some pretty cool stuff walk out the gate, a standout, to me, was a TOC Columbia 2spd chainless, mens w/ pretty good original paint.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I generally agree that prices were depressed. I'm not so sure it was due to tax refunds though. I've noticed the first part of this year has been down across the board on a lot of stuff. Also just not the quality or quantity this year at the auction. Looked like the swap may have been the best part. I did pick up another sled but really wanted that Merc trike. Oh well MLC/AA are almost here and I'm sure I'll come home with some goodies. If you want to read my rundown of this auction you can check my blog here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/04/14/elementor-2623/
> 
> V/r Shawn



Nice job Shawn

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2019)

jd56 said:


> Nice job Shawn
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Thanks @jd56 I just updated the blog to include the tandem stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

Soooooo, who here got this one, ready to flip it?
PM me...I like this color combo.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 14, 2019)

@jd56 Dood! This was your bike, why didn't you bid?? Even with shipping (I would have gone U-ship from NY to VA) it would have been as good a price as you can expect for one of these. I'm shocked you didn't go after it...?

Shawn, very nice write up on the auction... I've never seen that blog, is it yours?

Besides a brutal tax season this year with fewer returns, prices might have been depressed because I think a lot of money left Copake at the swap the day before. Maybe they should do the auction _*before*_ the swap next year? 

I also did not know Copake allowed reserves?? @ivrjhnsn says the Bluebird and Iver were NO sales and didn't meet reserve?? I didn't see anywhere in the catalog that there are reserves... what a waste of time for bidders if there are silent reserves.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> @jd56 Dood! This was your bike, why didn't you bid?? Even with shipping (I would have gone U-ship from NY to VA) it would have been as good a price as you can expect for one of these. I'm shocked you didn't go after it...?
> 
> Shawn, very nice write up on the auction... I've never seen that blog, is it yours?
> 
> ...



Yep that's my blog/website. Launched earlier this month. Still a lot of work to do but I'm slowly getting there. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> @jd56 Dood! This was your bike, why didn't you bid?? Even with shipping (I would have gone U-ship from NY to VA) it would have been as good a price as you can expect for one of these. I'm shocked you didn't go after it...?
> 
> Shawn, very nice write up on the auction... I've never seen that blog, is it yours?
> 
> ...



I wanted it and or the other one that had wrong parts and also repainted.
Wussy when I do the auction thing.
Years ago I had a bad bidding experience with the Copake auction.
But, I would have bid the estimated value if I trusted myself to do it right.
It was a great price for a fully restoration.
In fact I wouldn't have been upset if I scratched the new repaint.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 14, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Way too cheap at $600 plus fees. So bummed I decided to bid too late. Ugh!!! Don't remind me!



I put in some bids when it was stalling out @ $500 but I foolishly let it go.   It was one of the best ballooners there.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 14, 2019)

I found that vendors on the field wanted top dollar and there were bargains to be had at the auction. I paid more $ than I care to admit for the ND hub on Friday, but got the nickel plated seat frame for 20 bucks in the auction. The auction was too long and people were leaving - too many stupid items like boat anchor car parts. If someone wants a '60s intake manifold they drive to a junk yard on a weekend, not Copake once a year. The stupidist item was a lot of bug sprayers. Decent bikes were selling for ten bucks near the end as a result. 

...I had tons of fun overall though. I lost the bidding on the Fenton tandem, so no romantic rides with the Mrs., but we'll see what next year brings.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 14, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I also did not know Copake allowed reserves?? @ivrjhnsn says the Bluebird and Iver were NO sales and didn't meet reserve?? I didn't see anywhere in the catalog that there are reserves... what a waste of time for bidders if there are silent reserves.



  The seller was a valued customer that had a lot of un reserved items in the auction, these two bikes they allowed him a reserve. I respect that, but they should not hide it either. I believe thet tried to build momentum and hope they met reserve. By no means do I want to dis-respect to Copake Auctions.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 14, 2019)

Brian R. said:


> I found that vendors on the field wanted top dollar and there were bargains to be had at the auction. I paid more $ than I care to admit for the ND hub on Friday, but got the nickel plated seat frame for 20 bucks in the auction. The auction was too long and people were leaving - too many stupid items like boat anchor car parts. If someone wants a '60s intake manifold they drive to a junk yard on a weekend, not Copake once a year. The stupidist item was a lot of bug sprayers. Decent bikes were selling for ten bucks near the end as a result.
> 
> ...I had tons of fun overall though. I lost the bidding on the Fenton tandem, so no romantic rides with the Mrs., but we'll see what next year brings.
> View attachment 980623




Do you know how much that wingbar project went for? I wanted to stick around for it but couldn’t wait for another 2 hours with like 2 bikes every 25 items.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes, the wingbar project hammered for $1800. + 23% fees + 8% tax, + the ride if you need to ship... all said and done, somewhere around $2350.


----------



## Brian R. (Apr 14, 2019)

...To clarify my earlier comment, I personally don't think there's anything wrong with some cool car stuff, as many of us are into cars as well, but it should have universal appeal. The test should be: "Gee, that thing would look cool in my garage or man cave." If the item is specialized and 100% of the bidders are instead saying: "Gee, I can't use that part 'cuz I don't own a 1941 Packard", then it probably shouldn't be in the auction. - just my 2 cents. Again, I had a really fun couple of days and will go again.


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 14, 2019)

ivrjhnsn said:


> The seller was a valued customer that had a lot of un reserved items in the auction, these two bikes they allowed him a reserve. I respect that, but they should not hide it either. I believe thet tried to build momentum and hope they met reserve. By no means do I want to dis-respect to Copake Auctions.




For sure, no disrespect to Copake. I went back after my last post and read their CONDITIONS OF SALE and very first thing mentioned is *"1. Some of the lots in this sale are offered subject to a reserve." * 

Personally, I really don't like auctions with reserves, it sort of defeats the purpose. If you have a reserve, why not just offer for sale at that price via Ebay, or the CABE, or other private sale venues? What often pushes bidding is the idea that an item will sell to the highest bidder. It's the same on ebay... I often won't bid on reserved items, it's a waste of time and shows my hand for what I'm willing to pay but I don't get the item. When I sell on ebay, I do not put reserves on my auctions; I start the bidding at $9.99 and let 'er fly. I often get more for the same item others are selling with a buy it now, or a reserve. It's a psychological strategy that gets the job done... an actual sale at the max the market will bear. 

So closing prices on those two bikes only serves the seller while the bidders get hung out to dry revealing what they would have paid, and the auction house loses the sales commission too. The only one who benefits from reserves is the seller. Any items in an auction that don't meet reserve should show a "NO SALE" or "PASSED" rather than the closing bid - posting those numbers is misinformation, that's my take anyway.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 14, 2019)

For the roadster/utility folks: round-up and a little humor thrown in:

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2019/04/copake-auction-2019-utility.html


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep that's my blog/website. Launched earlier this month. Still a lot of work to do but I'm slowly getting there. V/r Shawn



Great job Shawn!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 20, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I was just looking at the results from today's Copake auction on Live Auctioneers - the market looks a bit depressed, but everything seemed to go for "going rate"... nothing really seemed to ring the bell. And a lot of bikes went very cheap...
> 
> My feeling is it's tax time and many people did not get the refund they expected, in fact many had to pay this year, so prices were subdued.
> 
> ...



Where do they get off charging 18-23% buyers fee? That's more than they charge to buy high end cars? And 8% sales tax on top of that? It's no damn wonder prices and sales were down!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 20, 2019)

jd56 said:


> Soooooo, who here got this one, ready to flip it?
> PM me...I like this color combo.View attachment 980455
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



What a really awesome old Colson!! You don't see many like this one around. Good price for this one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 20, 2019)

I feel worse about leaving this Colson behind for the price it brought.  https://copakeauction.hibid.com/cat...icycle-and-automobilia-auction/?q=colson+tank .  It had Colson script pedals and a rim profile I've never seen before.


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2019)

Early 30s Colson rims. I have them on my Hi/Lo.



bikewhorder said:


> I feel worse about leaving this Colson behind for the price it brought.  https://copakeauction.hibid.com/cat...icycle-and-automobilia-auction/?q=colson+tank .  It had Colson script pedals and a rim profile I've never seen before.
> 
> View attachment 983961
> 
> View attachment 983962


----------



## Rydjor (Apr 21, 2019)

jd56 said:


> Soooooo, who here got this one, ready to flip it?
> PM me...I like this color combo.View attachment 980455
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



I am interested in the Colson rear steer tandem to display in our bike shop - Rydjor Bike Shop, Austin, MN  - if the owner is looking to sell it, please contact me.
I'm a tandem rider and looking for 1-2 tandems to add to our display - here's what's on display now 
http://collection.rydjor.com/rydcol1.htm


----------



## SKPC (Apr 21, 2019)

catfish said:


> Early 30s Colson rims. I have them on my Hi/Lo.




Those folded-bead/one-piece steel clincher rims were made by_ Lobdel _for Colson for their early 26"Ballooner moto. Have also seen them in 28" pre-33..   Slightly bigger in diameter than a modern 559 26" rim and not seen too often.   Good price on the bike..


----------

